# Genoese squid and potatoes



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

Ingredients:

Cleaned squid tubes
Parsley
Garlic cloves, finely-chopped
White wine
Italian plum tomatoes with juice (1 can), chopped
oregano
Boiling potato (I used desirée) - cubed
Salt
Pepper

(to give an idea of proportions, I used 3/4 bunch parsley, 3 garlic cloves, 1/4 tsp oregano, two medium squid tubes, 1 potato and about 100mL white wine)

Sauté chopped parsley and garlic cloves until the garlic just starts to brown. Add the squid and sauté for a few minutes until cooked through, hard and white. Add the wine and let it boil for a couple of minutes. Add the chopped tomatoes with juice and the oregano and stir. Cover and simmer on a low heat for 45 mins. Add the cubed potato, salt and pepper and cook for another 20mins to half an hour until the potato is cooked and the squid is tender and meaty.


I had this tonight for the first time and it is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

I imagine this was serving two?

I have some frozen squid but am nervous and haven't found a recipe that will keep me from screwing up.  This sounds like the one!  

So my questions are:-

Is that a large can (280 ml) of tomatoes?

The package also has the tentacles.  Do I cook them along with the tubes?

The tubes are already cut into rings, not whole - I only just realized that.  The whole package, tubes & tentacles, is  7 oz. / 196 g.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

....nope, just me  It would probably have gone for two, but I didn't have anything else with it 

The measurement on the side of the can is 400g, 260g drained weight. 

I actually wanted to get squid with tentacles, but the only squid I could find had them removed  However, why not throw them in, too? No wasting good tentacles!

I hope it turns out well for you. Enjoy!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 14, 2016)

LOL - let me know when your plane lands, I'll pick you up and you can "test" my attempt!


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 1, 2017)

Sutheseaxa,  Dragnlaw, 

Simple, and sounds wonderful .. 

I always add the tentacles ( sliced small ) ..  They provide flavor to the sauce and are very tender. 

Have a nice evening.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for reviving this thread Sagittarius - I never did get around to trying this - so I had better before freezer burn sets in ...   argh - if it hasn't already!


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 2, 2017)

Calamari should be cooked for no more than a couple of minutes or at least 45 minutes.  Anything in between results in rubbery calamari.  Chef John has some useful information in this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSsRx72M9BA

  I make calamari fra diavolo on occasion.  I like calamari a lot more than Mrs. T does, so I don't make it as often as I like.  However, Mrs. T is going to have some calamari marinara in the near future.  I'll use regular fresh pasta, as I don't have a source for squid ink.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 2, 2017)

Dragnlaw,

Thank you.  Just adore squid / calamari in a wide variety of ways ..   

I also like simplicity due to lack of time as I travel alot .. 

Have a marvelous weekend ..


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 2, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> Calamari should be cooked for no more than a couple of minutes or at least 45 minutes.  Anything in between results in rubbery calamari.  .



LOL, yes, that I knowbut thanks tenspeed.  It is exactly why I keep procrastinating about cooking them.  Years ago a girlfriend used to do them for a stir fry and they were wonderful.  But I never had the nerve...  and obviously I still don't!  But I will get there.  

for me, it is very difficult to experiment with new things. I am not good with reducing recipes that I've never made before - so how on earth am I going to eat 4 to 6 portions of something?  Not all meals are freezer friendly! Ask me how I know!


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 3, 2017)

Ten Speed, 

A truly nice récipe ..  

Thanks for posting it and have a great weekend.


----------

